# Modern armor for combat aircraft and questions about carbon fiber



## Oreo (Jul 28, 2012)

I have heard and read that carbon fiber is being used a lot, both for armor, and structure. How is that working out? Is CF the new aluminum or steel? How does CF hold up in modern aircraft applications? I've heard it isn't as impact resistant as steel is, at least inch for inch. How about pound for pound? What are the ramifications of making aircraft components out of carbon fiber? Both for routine flight, and for combat?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never heard of carbon fiber specifically for balllistic armor applications. Are you thinking ceramic plates?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't speak for other aircraft, but in our birds, we did not even have armor protection. The only bit was two Kevlar Plates that protected the Pilots from the sides. They folded out and covered the inside of the doors a bit. In Iraq we installed Kevlar Plates on the floors of the Cockpit and the Cabin to protect us Crew Chiefs and the Passengers as well. The Plating also went up the sides around the Crew Chief.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 29, 2012)

Modern US combat fixed wing aircraft, with the exception of the A-10 don't have any armor built into them and for the most part don't need armor. 

As far as "carbon fiber" it will vary between aircraft exactly what we're talking about. Fiberglass is the most common general material, you do have some graphites depending on aircraft and application.


----------

